# Perfect summertime smoke!



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Found a perfect summertime smoke (at least for me)......PCCA Jubilee.
This is an oriental blend with just a touch of latakia and perique. Now, it's not English oriented because of the latakia, as the latakia is just barely present, just enough to add a bit of body and richness. What comes to the forefront are the orientals and sweet virginias.

This is a very nice, flavorful and complex smoke. Not too heavy, but balanced.

With all the hype about the new McClellands Orientals I'm sure that this blend is overlooked, which is a good thing IMHO as it's in stock with a good supply.

For those that are in search of a complex, rich smoke but do not care for latakia, this is the blend. For those that want the sweetness of Virginias but miss the complexity and richness of a good English blend, this is the smoke.

This is, IMHO an excellent anytime blend, but also perfectly suited for hot, lazy, summer days!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sounds like the first time i had a Mojito.
i like Orientals and really love Virginias, and could do without all that latakia... may have to find some of this.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Bruce for the recommendation with this tobacco, had some this morning and really liked it, I think I have finally found a smoke that I like in the morning with coffee.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Had some more of this today and I really enjoy this tobacco. I agree with you Bruce about the latakia bringing a little body to it. The virginias are what really comes out to me while smoking this blend. Also the little hint of perique everyonce in awhile is nice as well.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

i haven't tried any of the new blend but i remember it being a very good blend when it first came out. i think the farnam mixture from the store zack took me to in fayetteville is very close even though it is in broken flake form. the tins are from 2000 and i agree it is a really nice mixture. never could cellar the old stuff.


----------

